# Old kayaking movies.



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a Wide World of Sports CBS special from the old days. I too can not find it. Good Luck.


----------



## dreadone (May 22, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTrmN6Okoc

some sick skills. makes me want to get a micro and go macro. Old skool style.


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe Idaho River Sports can contact Lesser for you. & rally to get some old footage, for say... a fund raiser for IRU? or, Idaho Rivers United can rally for the cause.


I have a old VHS of a kayak & canoe trip on the Bio-Bio. ESPN documented Nolan Whitesell & his pals. A 'first descent' of OC1 paddlers on the Bio Bio. A very fun time in 1990-91. I lent it to a guy in Ft. C... ya there, Evan? He's producing a film on the Futalefu, et al rivers in danger of being dammed. Last I heard, the Rio Aysen project was delayed/post-poned/declined. That is good.


Paddle with Abandon.
Jill tip


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I remember when Falling Down first came out, I was in awe of these guys. Watching it now a few things come to mind.
1.no matter how badass you think you are, people were badass before you.
2. Do more paddle twirls
3. Who has run Rock Creek lately?


----------



## AndyP (Nov 3, 2012)

ExChile's Classic Kayak Videos Page - Kayak History

You can burn some time there and has the old footage of the stikine plus devil's canyon and some classic Chile.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Dave Manby - Dudh Kosi

Kayaking down Everest.


----------



## chilewillie (Oct 2, 2012)

Recently posted first D's of the Stikine - 1981 and 1985...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11vCrvdJAdo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f97NSJj_SxU#t=184


----------



## darmion (Jan 11, 2016)

You can check this short kayak movie of exploring rivers of Chile. Vimeo link : https://vimeo.com/146089985


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, some truly amazing rivers down there, insanely beautiful country.
Makes me think I really need to make a south American boating trip( or two) happen before I die!!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## timothywpothier (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice video clip. I enjoyed watching this kayak movie. I've a tandem kayak and I also like to do some adventurous kayaking.


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

One of my favorites was Corsikayak with some cool creek style pool and drop boating in Corsica in PRIJON t-slalom's.


----------

